# Bass players that use 5 string



## Desecrated

Is there any really good metal bass-players that uses a 5 string, or any other kind of musicstyle, i have to record bass all week and I want some inspiration.


----------



## DDDorian

Steve Digiorgio - has played/recorded with Sadus, Death, Autopsy, Tetsament and many others, right now he's playing in Sebastian Bach's band, of all things, well worth your time.


----------



## Naren

I really like the old bassplayer for Incubus, Dirk Lance. I recommend listening to the album, "S.C.I.E.N.C.E." It isn't metal. It's kind of hard rock with influences from funk, electronic music, alternative, rock, and some metal.

Most of the metal bands I like that have 5-string bass players, you can't even hear the bass most of the time (a general problem with modern metal).


----------



## Metal Ken

Steve DiGiorgio of Testament/Sadus/Death/Iced Earth/blah blah Blah..
Eric Langlois, Cryptopsy
Tony Choy,Atheist
Novy, Behemoth/Vader/Dies Iraes/Devilyn
Orion/Behemoth


----------



## DDDorian

Slightly off topic, but I read on Blabbermouth the other day that Sean Malone (ex-Cynic/OSI) is putting out a theory/instructional bass book through Hal Leonard. The blurb made a point of mentioning that it was very bass-specific but it would be cool to own nonetheless.


----------



## Nats

Naren said:


> I really like the old bassplayer for Incubus, Dirk Lance. I recommend listening to the album, "S.C.I.E.N.C.E." It isn't metal. It's kind of hard rock with influences from funk, electronic music, alternative, rock, and some metal.
> 
> Most of the metal bands I like that have 5-string bass players, you can't even hear the bass most of the time (a general problem with modern metal).


yup. too bad he's not in the band anymore. i never found out why he left (or got kicked out) i like his playing on their first cd the best. but SCIENCE is badass too


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Alex Webster, Steve DiGiorgio, the guy from Mudvayne is quite good too for slap/pop bass playing.


----------



## garcia3441

Robert Trujillo of Metallica, uses a Zon Sonus RT5


----------



## Shawn

There are so many 5-string bass players to list that I like, recently, my favorite 5-string bass player has been Tony Franklin from Tony MacAlpine's Premonition and Evolution, he is awesome. 

Dirk Lance is good and so is Steve DiGiorgio and just about every one that was listed so far.


----------



## garcia3441

Nikki Sixx uses a 5-string (Sometimes)


----------



## D-EJ915

Singer/bassist from Becoming the Archetype.


----------



## Metal Ken

I forget morbid angel, but David Vincent doesnt use them all the time... most of the time he uses a 4 string tuned to Bb and a 4 string tuned to Eb.. but i've seen him with a 5 string once or twice i tihnk.


----------



## Rick

The bassists from Unearth and Through the Eyes of the Dead.


----------



## drshock

Ryan Martinie of Mudvayne, Alex Webster of Cannibal Corpse


----------



## olsta

Jason Newsted, Marco Coti Zelati (Lacuna Coil) to name some more


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

Nats said:


> yup. too bad he's not in the band anymore. i never found out why he left (or got kicked out) i like his playing on their first cd the best. but SCIENCE is badass too



check Wikipedia


----------



## okta

talking about 5 string bass. Anyone tried the Ibanez BTB405QM? been eyeing on one for sometime now


----------



## Desecrated

okta 
I tried most of the btb series, and it was not good. Not for that price.


----------



## okta

really?

then wat would recomend for a 5 string bass for the same price?


----------



## Drew

DDDorian said:


> Slightly off topic, but I read on Blabbermouth the other day that Sean Malone (ex-Cynic/OSI) is putting out a theory/instructional bass book through Hal Leonard. The blurb made a point of mentioning that it was very bass-specific but it would be cool to own nonetheless.



I thought he either already did, or he's been (publically) working on it for some time now...? 

Either way, the man kicks ass. This is good news. 

i play a 5-string, but I suck. :/


----------



## Desecrated

okta

yamaha



Drew said:


> I thought he either already did, or he's been (publically) working on it for some time now...?
> 
> Either way, the man kicks ass. This is good news.
> 
> i play a 5-string, but I suck. :/



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/06...0755/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-4950120-4891231?ie=UTF8

this one ?


----------



## Spoongirl

Alex Webster I must say.


----------



## Desecrated

alex webster, is that cannibal corpse bass player ?


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, i thought he used a 4 but now that i think about he uses 5. Badass player and a really nice guy.


----------



## Naren

Jeff Walker, the bass player/singer for Carcass, played 5-string bass.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The criminally underrated Wally Voss, who played on Joey Tafolla's first album, and toured with Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## skattabrain

okta said:


> talking about 5 string bass. Anyone tried the Ibanez BTB405QM? been eyeing on one for sometime now


my brother (great bassist, more of a les claypool/victor wooden type) just bought this BTB555 ... it kicks soundgears all over the place. the bass is awesome, not to mention it has a killer look. but the long, wide neck may put off some ... it's a bass players bass. the soundgears are liek basses made for guitarists.

if your a down tuner ... it's nice to have that long ass neck (35").

he also likes the wider neck as he does a lot of slap style playing and says it's the first 5 string that makes him feel like he's playing a 4 string. the 5 string soundgears are too tight for him ... again ... soundgears are like basses made for guitar players.

however, he did play the 400 series and almost wrote them off .... played like shit. he also played a btb prestige and said for the $ ... the 555 is quite the value as it's closer to prestige than to the 400 series.


----------



## Ryan

here's Alex Webster tearin ass in the studio


----------



## eleven59

Ryan Martinie of Mudvayne is my pick too. First two albums he was crazy with slap, but on Lost and Found he's developing his standard finger picking with some very tasty lines, and some cool new tapping/octave techniques.


----------



## Dylan7620

skattabrain said:


> my brother (great bassist, more of a les claypool/victor wooden type) just bought this BTB555 ... it kicks soundgears all over the place. the bass is awesome, not to mention it has a killer look. but the long, wide neck may put off some ... it's a bass players bass. the soundgears are liek basses made for guitarists.
> 
> if your a down tuner ... it's nice to have that long ass neck (35").
> 
> he also likes the wider neck as he does a lot of slap style playing and says it's the first 5 string that makes him feel like he's playing a 4 string. the 5 string soundgears are too tight for him ... again ... soundgears are like basses made for guitar players.
> 
> however, he did play the 400 series and almost wrote them off .... played like shit. he also played a btb prestige and said for the $ ... the 555 is quite the value as it's closer to prestige than to the 400 series.



i dunno, my bassist recently just bought an SR505, and its quite possibly the best bang for the buk new bass out there. he tried the BTBs but didn't like the tone, and FWIW he not a guitarist-turned bass player, he been playing jazz bass since he was 13.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ryan said:


> here's Alex Webster tearin ass in the studio


That kicks some serious ass! Pat O'Brian has some fucking chops too!


----------



## This Dying Soul

My favorite has to be Ryan from Mudvayne. But its interesting, it wasnt until I went to reply to this that i realized that there really arent alot of 5 string bassists that i worship. 4 and 6 string, hell yeah. But not 5.


----------



## whatthe17

okta said:


> talking about 5 string bass. Anyone tried the Ibanez BTB405QM? been eyeing on one for sometime now



I was eyeing them too until I went to Guitar Center to try out Basses. The guy knew I was seriously looking and asked what I was looking for. I told him and we pulled about 5 basses one of them being the BTB405QM. The neck is pretty thick and wide. I started playing the Schecter Stiletto Elite 5 and that was it for me. I was really set on the Ibanez until I picked up the Schecter. I just liked the neck and the overall feel and sound much better. Needless to say the salesman make a pretty good recommendation to me and he was rewarded for it that day in commissions. That day I bought a Bass, case, Head, Leather strap, Effects processor, several stomp boxes, a Mixer, several Instructional DVD's and books. (by John Petrucci, Joe Satriani, Jaco Pastorius, Billy Sheehan, and Yngwie Malmsteen.)


----------



## Jason

Schecter basses kick ass


----------



## plecostoman

Not that I'm a well known (or amazingly great) bassist or anything, but I myself use a five string bass (Dean Edge) in the band I play with. The guitarists both use 6 string guitars which are always tuned to either standard or drop D. I just keep my 5th string tuned to D and the rest of 'em in standard. That way, when the guitarists are tuning their low E down to D, I'm already there.


----------

